# Newbie!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,

Just joined and looks like a great site to increase my knowledge and to get some tips.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate.

How about a bit more info on who you are so we know who were talking to Training history Etc.

Stick around its a top board


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah no worries.

Been training on and off for 6 years. At the moment I am on a cut and have been building up cardio fitness. I plan to start a bulk in the next few months though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi mate!

welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

welcome to the board stall 

how did you find the site?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Cheers O.pex 

Thanks Steve 

Got here from a link from another BB forum mate. Just had a look round here and I think I'll stick around. Looks good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

hello mate

which forum was that then?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

MuscleTalk. You know it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah i no muscletalk,

you got a thread link buddy, i,ll go and have a look 

cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

lol - sorry mate. Was just a thread poining here...no idea where it is now..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

no probs mate.

welcome again


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

> MuscleTalk. You know it?


welcome,

i looked a muscle talk for a bit, theres a lot of people post narky comments on there

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

:wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

welcome ,yes i know muscletalk i just dont like the way the board is laid out.


----------

